# My furbabies



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

Here comes some picture spam of my fur babies!

First off....my baby Braxton. He was brought into my emergency hospital after being found in an alley. He had an abscess next to his right eye that was so bad that you could barely see his eye. I tried my hardest to not fall for this little bubba....but I was doomed from the moment I met him.

This is the picture when he was first admitted to my hospital.









He went to animal control when he was all better. I waited the required 2 week period and immediately picked my little man up as soon as he was available for adoption. Here's what my big man looks like now.









Next....my old man Gizmo. A big ol ball of fur. Feisty little guy. He actually pushes my pit around.....which is the way it should be. 

Here he is licking his chops in the snow. 









My two boys posing together.









Last but not least....my Sienna Bena Bean. She was brought into my hospital as 6 week old kitten that found on the side of the road. Little tiny munchkin. My roommate convinced me that she was a keeper. I brought her home and have been in love with her ever since.









And my odd couple....my kitten and pittie love to cuddle. 










I think my betta rounds out my bunch of misfits!


----------



## kitkatbar (Oct 19, 2011)

soooo cute!!!!!! awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

They are super cute. He was in really bad shape.


----------

